# Steel Mesh Gloves



## wrenchaholic (Jul 14, 2013)

this is my second post.....new to piranhas....I have a few babies. I have read after time that you really shouldnt be putting your hand in the tank for whatever reason. has anyone thought about using a steel mesh glove for butchers? I mean for a nip or two you should be good. I am sure there wouldn't be a full on attack...but just to eliminate the headache of cornering them off all the time....suggestions? I see they can be had for about 20 bucks?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Putting your hands in the tank is over hyped... you can use it to intimidate your friends, but about it

Once you see how they act, you wont think twice. As long as you dont corner, try to grab, or have a fish out of water there is little chance of an "attack". Keep an eye on em, and you will be fine!


----------



## Marshall1391 (Jun 13, 2013)

I got a steal mesh glove for the missus (she wasn't to cean on them at all!) and it works just fine, just make sure you rinse it before use...


----------



## alvin (Jan 2, 2003)

Don't worry, they are scared of your hands. They will hide. I had a shoal of 15 8-10 in. Caribe and reds and cleaned my tank all the time. Never got bit once.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Mesh gloves are not necessary because the chances of getting bit are slim and none..most piranha, especially reds, are shy and skittish and will back away when you put your hand in the tank...sure there have been several instances when someone has gotten nipped or bit, but very rarely does it happen.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I've been bit before but its only happened once after a fee days of not feeding ( came back from the cottage to find the plants all torn up) I proabably should have fed first ever since then I've never had a p be anything more than scared af when I put my hand in.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i was able to brush up against my piranhas after owning them for some time. they would hide from my hands in the water and after about a year or so they were so used to my presence around the tank they would let me work right around them. of course i used caution but i never even had a close call. using steel mesh i would be iffy with. they would certainly loose teeth biting that. now of course the flip side is better that then a chunk of my hand...but i dont see any reason why youd need that


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree with everyone here....i don't think they are required at all...but if you want an extra piece of mind...$20 aint too bad. Plus you can use them to intimidate your friends...lol... My two big RBPs could care less about my hands in the tank... was moving things yesterday... they just swam up and checked it out... i pinched ones tail gently and it wobbled back and forth gently to get free... and I rubbed the other ones big ol'forehead.. they don't care... My GF thought I was nuts... I was just proving a point to her...lol


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol yeah you always know your fish though. personally i never tempted fate too much. the teeth on piranha will take a clean chunk right off so i was careful and made sure nothing spooked them when im the tank. but they definitely know who their owner is after some time and tend to be pretty chilled with you. i could walk past my tank anytime and they would just stare at me and do that thing where they look up for food...but a stranger like my friend, brother, whatever...they would scurry and hide.

sign of intelligence if you ask me


----------



## RayW (Jul 17, 2013)

I agree, I noticed that with my guys when I went to pick them up. They just chilled when the pervious owner would walk by or stick his hand in the tank to fix plants... but when I crouched down, they huddled together in the middle against the back of the tank.

Then have gotten used to me already (i think) becuase they swim around and stuff when I sit there and watch, but they just huddle in the plants when my GF or anyone else sits there...

And for their teeth... no doubt... I was amazed... the one I named "fathead" (temp name) ate a chunk of a fish friday... (i think it was just making him mad) scooped out the rest of the fish an hour later...PERFECT semi circle the size of a nickel missing..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

good to hear that your reds are starting to come out of their shell...it's only a matter of time before they get used to your presences and your GF's as well!...


----------

